# Proud Flesh Help! (A Bit Graphic)



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

madhorse96 said:


> Gema got her leg tangled in wire 2 weeks ago, I haven't been able to take care of it well as I live a half hour away & work. I told my dad what he needed to do while I was gone & he didn't do anything I asked so this is where I am..
> 
> The last photo was yesterday right before I put meat tenderizer on the wound. I scrubbed it with saline to remove the scab & make it bleed then applied the tenderizer powder as is. Is there a better way to do this?


Meat tenderizer???? That's a first for me, and I would imagine it hurts to apply, not to mention what it's doing to the flesh. That's a fairly large wound that has a lot of healing to do before the skin will close over the area. There is a product called Wonder Dust (available at most tack/ supply stores), which is used to treat proud flesh, over the years I've had good results with it. 

You are correct in scrubbing the wound until it bleeds slightly. But put away the meat tenderizer for Pete's sake and try the Wonder Dust. Clean the wound, apply the Wonder Dust, and leave it alone for a few days. Then repeat. As healing progresses and the WD does it's thing, you'll be able to extend the time frame for cleaning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Having dealt with a few of these types of wounds I will tell you what has worked for me.
First off, keep the wound wrapped and the horse should of been fairly confined. Compression is important. Aggravation of the flesh causes the proud flesh. No scrubbing. And I don't use water to clean either. If the wound is kept wrapped there should be no need for scrubbing. I gently wipe it off. 
I have used several types of dressings but recently I have used Alum powder( used for canning, can find it in the spice isle at the grocery store) mixed with a quality Manuka honey to make a thick paste. But I have used stuff given to me by vets, Nitrofurazone, Cut Heal, Vetricyn.. Whatever, but compression and not aggravating the wound is the most important for preventing proud flesh. 
Another option for you may be to have vet cut some of the proud flesh off and start over.


----------



## BreanneAlter (Jul 2, 2014)

I am curious about the meat tenderizer as well. Not knocking it, but I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Prouds Off has the same active ingredient as Wonder dust but is a lot more concentrated. It is a paste and you apply it all over the proud flesh. It literally eats it away. DO NOT wash it. Just wipe the scab and dead proud fles away with a dry paper towel. You can use it 3 or 4 times a day or just once. The more you use it, the faster is eats the proud flesh away. 

When the proud flesh is eaten away even with the good skin, stop using Prouds Off and switch to Gall Salve around the edges. As soon as the proud flesh start growing again, eat if off with Prouds Off. Then go back to the Gall Salve. It will just start shrinking in from the edges and get smaller and smaller. 

When a wound is new, I wrap it to prevent this kind of proud flesh over-growth. Once it is filled in with proud flesh (or over-grown with it like this is), it will heel just as quickly or more so open, just making sure the proud flesh does not over-grow the edges of the good skin.


----------

